# pse gx cam timing?



## 300remum (Mar 27, 2010)

hello 

does anyone know how to time the pse gx cams
i have them synchronized. but the bow should have 80% let-off and i'm set at 54# and hold 17# (+- 65% let-off)
from what i read here it can be related to cam timing, but i don't know what to look for.
here's a few more info ifr it can help you locating the problem (if problem there is)
-the string loop is on the minus post
-module #7 should give 28'' draw but give 29" in reality (28 3/4'' on the minus post)
-i have 60# limbs and get 58# with limb screw bottomed out
-tiller is even and brace height is on spec
- i get 266 fps with a 375 gr Arrow @ 28.75" 54#

thanks


----------



## Tarus (Jan 17, 2012)

A pic of the cams, timing lines, and string at rest will help. Do the lines on the cams line up with the string? If they do your sync. isn't right. With the string on the - post the lines on the cam will not line up. You must time it on the neutral post then move it to the - post if I'm not mistaking.


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

300remum said:


> hello
> 
> does anyone know how to time the pse gx cams
> i have them synchronized. but the bow should have 80% let-off and i'm set at 54# and hold 17# (+- 65% let-off)
> ...


I had a 2009 gx6 is your draw stop set at the 80% letoff!


----------



## 300remum (Mar 27, 2010)

i don't know
i have the #7 module on and the draw stop is in #7 hole


----------



## Tarus (Jan 17, 2012)

There is no 80% setting on a GX cam. It is 80% only and not adjustable, this is of coarse dependent on everything being right.


----------



## 300remum (Mar 27, 2010)

thank 's
do you have any idea what i should look at if mine is at around 65%?


----------



## Tarus (Jan 17, 2012)

Can you put some pics up? The timing marks on the cam, are they lined up with the string? What model bow is it ( GX6,Dream season,SS )?


----------



## 300remum (Mar 27, 2010)

it's the dream season.
i'll put some pics this week.


----------



## 300remum (Mar 27, 2010)

here are the pics
i put the string on the dot peg, and synchronized the cams


----------



## Tarus (Jan 17, 2012)

Try putting draw stop in number 8 position. Since it's a DS and the 27 mod is actually a 28 maybe this is the way it should be. I'm really not sure with the DS and I'm not able to see your white timing marks on the cam. Are they lined up with your cable? If so and your string is on the negative post then you have timing issues. They will not line up with the string on the -post. If they are lined up you should address this issue instead of trying the draw stop.


----------



## 300remum (Mar 27, 2010)

i put the string on the center post and synch the cam for this position for the pic.
as per PSE instruction for this cam they say, cam #7 , post in hole #7
i chose too small a pic, here's bigger ones


----------



## Tarus (Jan 17, 2012)

It looks as though you are close. What does it look like when drawn? Is the cable laying flat in the top module just before or at the same time as the draw stop contacts the cable? You can stand in front of a mirror and slowly draw to see this, if you don't have a draw board. Still, you should be close to having 80% let off. Have you drawn the bow with it on the neutral post to see if there is a difference? It wasn't on my 6. Well, I don't know if I can help you, but I tried. You could still move the draw stop, people are doing it to their DNAs to get a longer valley and a little more let off.


----------



## Tarus (Jan 17, 2012)

In these pics it appears like your marks are on diff sides of the cable, this could make some diff in let off.


----------



## 300remum (Mar 27, 2010)

thank you tarus
i check cam sync on a draw board and they touch at the same time. now let-off is 71%
it feels right at this let-off. i was just wondering if i could improve the performance of the bow.
i'll play with the cables a little and see if i could make them dead on, and see what it does to the let-off


----------

